# Knife as a gift



## kweinert (Nov 18, 2017)

I'm looking for a relatively easy knife kit that I can make for my brother-in-law to replace a recently lost knife.

Note that I have absolutely no knife making experience so I think I'm looking for a kit that I'd add scales to but not a lot of actual metal work. Sharpening would be OK though.

At this point in time I'm not entirely positive if I'm looking for a folder or not.

Any advice, hints, etc that you experienced folks would like to impart will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## wyowoodwrker (Nov 18, 2017)

Texas knife makers sup ply has a bunch of different styles. All the shaping and grinding is already done all you have to do is put on the scales.....and sharpen. Watch out its addictive lol

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 18, 2017)

wyowoodwrker said:


> Texas knife makers supply has a bunch of different styles. All the shaping and grinding is already done all you have to do is put on the scales.....and sharpen. Watch out its addictive lol


Just bought this one to make for my granddaughter to give to her boyfriend for Christmas -- The Wolverine

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 18, 2017)

One Wolverine on order.

Hopefully I can get it assembled correctly. And that it's not *too* addicting.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 19, 2017)

kweinert said:


> One Wolverine on order.
> 
> Hopefully I can get it assembled correctly. And that it's not *too* addicting.



I'll be doing the scales in olive wood and then have his favorite scripture engraved in it. At least that's the initial plan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 23, 2017)

So, is there a template or something for the scales? Or don't you use the little screws that come with it?

Maybe a tutorial somewhere on doing a knife kit like this?


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 23, 2017)

Take it apart and use the liners for templates for the scales. I just boogered up the threads on one of them by drilling through the liners into the scales. Found out the threads are 2-56 and ordered a tap to recut them. I also ordered a smaller and a next size up in case I can't rethread it.
There's 2 Teflon washers on the pivot screw, 2 threaded spacers with screws (4), 1 non threaded spacer and the 4 scale screws (2-56 x 1/4" torx button head)

OH BTW don't drop the little screws DAMHIKT

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Funny 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 23, 2017)

Taking it apart was one option I thought of, thanks for confirming that that's the way to go. 

I dropped the brass nut off the clock I made. I wouldn't suggest doing that either. Luckily I did find it in the shavings. 

Think I might be working on a knife tomorrow.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 24, 2017)

Here's a preview

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 24, 2017)

Fresh cut but not sanded. At this point I'm ok with probably cocobolo but certainly a rosewood.

Here's a picture of the bigger pieces after resawing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 24, 2017)

So, a couple of things. 

The knife isn't quite as symmetrical as it looks. 

It's more difficult to get the holes as exact as they should be than you might think. 

I don't have really small drill bits or the correct screw bits. 

If you're trying to book match your handles you want to lay them out with the right sides facing each other. Since the sides aren't quite symmetrical this last point may devolve into a simple 'pay attention to orientation'.

Now working on the second set of scales from that piece of rosewood.


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 24, 2017)

kweinert said:


> If you're trying to book match your handles you want to lay them out with the right sides facing each other. Since the sides aren't quite symmetrical this last point may devolve into a simple 'pay attention to orientation'.



Absolutely have to pay attention to orientation. After opening up the bookmatch, I write "outside" on the faces and flip it, then write "inside" on the other face. I also write it on my patterns to help keep me orientated

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kweinert (Nov 26, 2017)

Quick question: what size are those scale screws? Looks like maybe a #5 torx?


----------



## Wildthings (Nov 26, 2017)

Let me go to the shop. Just got finished grilling venison poppers and haven't been out there yet


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 1, 2017)

Just got a 2-56 tap in to try to fix the holes I stripped, Also some new screws 2-56 x 1/4"and they say the tool is .05" to screw them in


----------



## kweinert (Dec 1, 2017)

In theory I should be getting a set of small Torx screwdrivers in today and hopefully one of those will fit the bill.

This has been interesting enough so far that I actually ordered 3 more (different) kits so I can give gifts to sons and grandsons. 

Still not ready to fire up a forge like some of the folks here. But if I had a bigger shop I'd be more tempted.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kweinert (Dec 4, 2017)

So, it is a #5 Torx bit for those screws. Since I screwed up the first set of scales I changed my procedure this time. I clamped the scale to the body, drilled out one hole using the body as a guide (luckily I used a small enough bit and it didn't wander so I don't have to recut threads :), and put in the screw. Now I'll drill out for the other screw and it should be a pretty good fit.

So, scale shaping to do. One needs to be thinned out a bunch as I didn't get them even.

Still hoping it turns out well and I can get the other 3 knives done when they get in in time for Christmas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 4, 2017)

I'm back at mine tomorrow. That's exactly how I drilled my except I screwed up the threads on one


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 6, 2017)

kweinert said:


> So, it is a #5 Torx bit for those screws. Since I screwed up the first set of scales I changed my procedure this time. I clamped the scale to the body, drilled out one hole using the body as a guide (luckily I used a small enough bit and it didn't wander so I don't have to recut threads :), and put in the screw. Now I'll drill out for the other screw and it should be a pretty good fit.
> 
> So, scale shaping to do. One needs to be thinned out a bunch as I didn't get them even.
> 
> Still hoping it turns out well and I can get the other 3 knives done when they get in in time for Christmas.



@kweinert 
Well the .05" on the outside of the bag is for the screws I ordered and they are Allen key head screws. OOPS Started working on them today and got new threads chased, where I screwed them up earlier, and when I grabbed a couple new screws to replace the ones I boogered up I found out they are not torx head like the ones in the kit LOL So now my knife has 2 torx screws and 2 Allen key head (#.05") screws. Mine scales are done and now to get them engraved

What wood are you using and what finish will you use?


----------



## kweinert (Dec 6, 2017)

I think we've come to the conclusion that it's cocobolo. 

Not really sure on the finish yet - what's good for knife handles?


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 6, 2017)

kweinert said:


> I think we've come to the conclusion that it's cocobolo.
> 
> Not really sure on the finish yet - what's good for knife handles?


Cocobolo probably wont need any - it shines up good

Mines olivewood

Let's ask @Jack "Pappy" Lewis


----------



## Wildthings (Dec 16, 2017)

It needs a couple more coats of Tru oil after filling in the pores but I don't have time as it will be a gift from my granddaughter to her "Beau" tonight for his birthday. It is what it is. Olivewood from Israel scales

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1 | Way Cool 1


----------

